# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Irland 2011

## Willi Wacker

...so fängt das an

----------


## schiene

na das fängt ja gut an......  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...eine Musik-Kneipe in Cork
wir waren etwas zu früh, oder auch nich
weil.....später musstest du dich durch die Leute wühlen
um ein Bier zu bekommen.



...bei kaltem Wetter...



...die Zapfanlage    ::   ::  



...noch ein Bier before es los geht



...da kommen so ein paar Halbwüchsige
stellen ihren Verstärker und Schlagzeug in die Ecke 
und fabrizieren einen Sound von allerfeinsten
ohne Bühne und Firlefanz und du bist mitten drin
in der Musik









[youtube:mm32yj90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-k4iocWURPk[/youtube:mm32yj90]

...continues

----------


## chauat

Ich mag diese Art von Pub. OK Ginness ist nicht mein fall, lieber ein schönes Weizen.   ::  

Martin

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ich mag diese Art von Pub. OK Ginness ist nicht mein fall, lieber ein schönes Weizen.   
> 
> Martin


...bin auch bekennender Deutsch-Bier trinker, Martin   ::  
gibt nix besseres auffe Welt   :cool:  
nur, ich muss auch immer wenn ich irgendwo bin, probieren

klar, die Pub's sind super...  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...der Anflug nach Dublin, über Liverpool und die Irish See



..meine Angetraute würde ausrasten
runterspringen um Muscheln und Krebse zu suchen 




...beim Kumpel nähe Wexfort




...die Gegend drum herum













...ein Blick auf Wexfort, ca. 150 Km von Dublin wech

----------


## Willi Wacker

...irish Musik gehört dazu !

[youtube:1y2dg1h0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnnOIGbhIiI&feature=related[/youtube:1y2dg1h0]

----------


## schiene

das Haus gefällt mir!!
schöne Bilder+Bericht  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...die Beach und das Meer
15 Min. mit dem Auto

kaum jemand dort
spazieren, Sauerstoff tanken...






















...hier hat ein Alt-Hippie   ::  
seinen Muscheltraum geträümt
und in filigraner jahrelanger Fummelarbeit 
seinen Kotten mit Muscheln verschönert





...continues

----------


## Enrico

Sehr schöner Bericht und noch schönere Fotos   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...kommt erst beim dritten x hören...

[youtube:d0zwtlvu]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYCG5wZ9op8[/youtube:d0zwtlvu]

----------


## schiene

cooles Design  ::  
Ich hoffe er hat die Muscheln nicht alle alleine gegessen  ::

----------


## chauat

Meine Frau Sammelt auch immer Muscheln wenn wir am Meer sind, mit Sicherheit zeige ich ihr dir Bilder nicht! 
Das kann dann nur Arbeit für mich bedeuten, so wie Badezimmer mit Muscheln an der Wand. Nee besser nicht!   ::  

Geile Bilder

Gruß
Martin    ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...in Wexfort Town und Hafen

----------


## schiene

den Paddy Whisky trinke ich sehr gerne für welchen auf dem Bild an der Bar geworben wird.

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## schiene

wie sind die Preise in Irland??

----------


## Willi Wacker

> wie sind die Preise in Irland??


...es ist alles teuer !
Lebenshaltungskosten geschätzte 30 bis 50 % über den Deutschen

----------


## Willi Wacker

...so, noch ein paar Bilder
wenn man unterwegs ist

----------


## schiene

Somlak möchte gerne mal nach Schottland.Mich persönlich spricht die ganze Gegend um das brit.Empire weniger an,aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.
Was ist eher zu empfehlen Irland oder Schottland??

----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich war noch nicht in Schottland, Schiene
das wird sich aber in nächster Zeit ändern
aber zu erst, im nächsten Monat kommt London an die Reihe

----------


## Willi Wacker



----------


## Willi Wacker

...ich komme von diesem Song nicht los...
[youtube:1bt2igi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk8OsZESTxg&feature=related[/youtube:1bt2igi4]

----------


## Willi Wacker

..die letzten Bilder

----------


## Willi Wacker

..und als allerletztes
der Song muss auch noch rein 

[youtube:2en9ya2t]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9T7OaDDR7i8&feature=related[/youtube:2en9ya2t]

----------


## walter

Schöne Fotos Willi,
Schottland schaut nicht viel anders aus. 

Klare Luft und viel bedeckter Himmel ist aber nicht mehr mein Ding. Kein Wunder die Brits   ::  saufen so arg.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Walter, für mich ist es immer so ein...
wie soll ich sagen - Tapetenwechsel für ein/zwei Wochen
weg von zu Hause, weg von Familie, 
für mich allein sein, Batterie aufladen
neue Leute, frische Gedanken, etwas Abstand von diesem  eingefahrenen Trott
und ...ich kann jedem Land etwas positives abgewinnen
sogar Is - oder Grönland
natürlich isses immer schön wieder nach Hause zu kommen
und alle freuen sich über die kleinen Geschenke und das ich wieder da bin..

----------


## walter

Da muß ich dir wiederum zustimmen.   ::  

Abschalten und dann wieder mit frischen Elan ins Familienleben. 
Mach ich auch demnächst.

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Sonntag geht's nach London

----------


## schiene

viel Spass und immer ne gute hand für Fotos  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Gute Reise und viel Vergnügen!

----------


## Enrico

> ...Sonntag geht's nach London


Bring wieder was schönes mit   ::   ::

----------

